# Nursing in Cyprus



## cliveost (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi all.

Can anyone give me any information regarding nursing in cyprus. Wages, working conditions, hours etc

My wife is an RGN and would like to continue nursing in Cyprus so any information will be helpfull.

We are aware that to regester with the regulating body you have to be able to hold a basic conversation in Greek but this should be fine.

It would be nice to hear from someone who works as a nurse in Cyprus and working in Paphos would be even better.

Thanks, Clive


----------



## cliveost (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi all.

sorry just bumping this post up as I still would like some information on nursing in Cyprus.


----------



## lindyloo55 (Mar 14, 2011)

cliveost said:


> Hi all.
> 
> sorry just bumping this post up as I still would like some information on nursing in Cyprus.


Hello

Im not sure if this will help or not

I returned to the UK 18 months ago I worked as a midwife in pafos and have to say i thought i had done my homework prior to arriving
Firstly your wife needs to contact the NMC and get a EU registration to work abroad also she will need to have the original copies of her degree/diploma and all current registraion letters I brought a CRB but this was not valid the NMC in Nicosia wanted a letter from scotland yard which i was able to get (you can get the form ref from your local police station
Everything was sent via the courier but beware the council in Nicosia only sit once a month arounf the 12th if i recall
Also prior to sending the forms all the original copies need to be photocopied and then countersigned by the Muktah or a legal person (mine was a lady in a flower shop in pafos who held the necessary qualification)
This all takes time but once done you are able to work I did not speak fluent greek and to be honest i found non verbal communication fine
The whole experience had highs and lows and the main thing to remember the cypriots do not nurse like we do in the UK but they have practiced like this for years and it works for them we are guests in their workforce and its not our place to change the world
Anymore information please pm me
Linda


----------



## lindyloo55 (Mar 14, 2011)

lindyloo55 said:


> Hello
> 
> Im not sure if this will help or not
> 
> ...


sorry meant to add the wages are alot lower than the UK and i worked 6 days a week but the shifts are shorter I worked in a private hospital and this worked well for me


----------



## sachar (Aug 10, 2011)

lindyloo55 said:


> sorry meant to add the wages are alot lower than the UK and i worked 6 days a week but the shifts are shorter I worked in a private hospital and this worked well for me


Hi, I'm hoping to come to Cyprus to work as a nurse next year too. I'm in the middle of sorting out my application to register with their NMC, and am really worried about the interview to assess my Greek. Did you go through the same thing?? I'm desperately looking for some pointers about what sort of level they expect and what sort of things they expect you to know, but am really struggling to get any information!! Any info would be so appreciated!
Thanks, 
Sacha


----------

